# Health tests



## chocolat (May 23, 2010)

What health tests are expected and reasonable to expect a breeder to have done on the parents of a litter?

and of those tests which ones are just one time type tests vs a yearly type test?

Thanks


----------



## freelancer (Jun 20, 2010)

i am wondering the same thing. other then ofa hips, elbows, and cerf, what else do you want to look for in clearances for a GSD?

i have labradors and we do the above plus echo, eic, pra, and depending a few others.

thanks
adam


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I like to see echo, but not necessary,,some you will see are now doing the DM test, which is degenerative myelopathy, to see if the dog carries any type of gene predisposed for it. 

Probably the biggest one is hips & elbows.


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

I do hips, elbows, cardiac, and thyroid on my adult dogs. And sometimes I CERF them if I can find a clinic. For an OFA CHIC number they must also have passed the GSDCA Temperament test.


----------



## chocolat (May 23, 2010)

Andaka said:


> I do hips, elbows, cardiac, and thyroid on my adult dogs. And sometimes I CERF them if I can find a clinic. For an OFA CHIC number they must also have passed the GSDCA Temperament test.


 
Cardiac..is that a certification type test
same with thyroid..the test they do during general bloodwork or is there some sort certification process?

I thought wildebrands was one shepherd folks do..is it not?


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Cardiac and thyroid are both certifications thru OFA. I have done von willibrand's testing in the past and none of my dogs were carriers. It is not as prevelant of a problem in the American show lines.


----------

